# Joe rogan: "I have smoked weed with a lot of UFC champions"



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/10104030

He says it at about the 46.50 mark.

Any guesses on who he is or isn't talking about?

I say, Smoked weed with a UFC champ? big deal, even I've done that. Who?... People who know me best on here can probably narrow it down. Hint: they weren't champs when we did it at ufc 33.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Chuck is my guess. Maybe Chuck and Tito.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Of the current champs i would say GSP and Frankie are the only ones who smoke weed. Shogun and Silva dont strike me as the smoking type, probably because theyre brazilian and honorable (maybe thats ignorant of me). Brock just seems like the type who hunts and drinks beers, not really a weed type. 
GSP is the man so im sure he smokes on occasion and Frankie is a Jersey boy so he probably does too.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I would say definitely Chuck, Rampage, BJ, and Tanner probably Mir, Rashad, GSP, Serra, who knows, maybe even Couture.

Silva is a definitely a possibility, but I don't see those sorts of things happening due to the language barrier.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Some people thing GSP smokes weed? Not a chance...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> I would say definitely Chuck, Rampage, BJ, and Tanner probably Mir, Rashad, GSP, Serra, who knows, maybe even Couture.
> 
> Silva is a definitely a possibility, but I don't see those sorts of things happening due to the language barrier.


yeah pretty much them and probably franklin he seems like guy who likes to unwind with a beer and a joint here and there


on a sidenote after Werdum beat Fedor Eddie Bravo tweeted something along the lines of "Werdum smoking weed while listening to Marilyn Manson, Awesome."


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Probably Evan Tanner (RIP), Jens Pulver, GSP (think Canada), Pat Miletich, Chuck, Quinton Jackson, Tito, Frank Shamrock, Bas Rutten... If I can think of more I'll add them later.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Taking one to know one, I would be pretty sure that Forrest Griffin would smoke weed!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I would be more impressed if the quote was "I smoked weed with ufc champs then sparred them"


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

My guesses are Liddell, Ortiz, Penn, Griffin and Jackson smoke or used to. Maybe Shamrock, Tanner(don't know them well enough to say for sure)and possibly Franklin.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Some people thing GSP smokes weed? Not a chance...


Agreed. I saw a video of him on a radio show and they couldn't even get him to take a bite of a donut. No way GSP smokes pot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

enceledus said:


> Agreed. I saw a video of him on a radio show and they couldn't even get him to take a bite of a donut. No way GSP smokes pot.


Agreed also. Not a chance in hell.

I smoke it myself so i have nothing against it but GSP definitely does not smoke weed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You guys are missing a key part of the clue. Joe says it happened at UFC 33, so i would have to be someone who was in attendance at the show (not necessarily fighting but I personally based my guesses off that).

It couldn't be someone who was fighting in Pride at the time etc. And it would have been 9 years ago, I don't think GSP was even on the map then! 

edit: ya GSP wasn't in the UFC until 2004.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

enceledus said:


> Agreed. I saw a video of him on a radio show and they couldn't even get him to take a bite of a donut. No way GSP smokes pot.


During training camps he is very strict and doesnt drink, smoke, or eat unhealthy but i have a feeling he smokes weed in his off time when hes not currently in a training camp for an upcoming fight.
This is GSP were talking about, the guy who said he has no idea how fighters abstain from sex before fights...hes the MAN!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He's talking guys that have held the title in general I'd bank on it.

And I wager he blazed a few times with Forrest.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> yeah pretty much them and probably *franklin he seems like guy who likes to unwind with a beer and a joint here and there*
> 
> 
> on a sidenote after Werdum beat Fedor Eddie Bravo tweeted something along the lines of "Werdum smoking weed while listening to Marilyn Manson, Awesome."


Lmao. Franklin doesn't even drink. He's super christian and a family man. Out of all the former and current champs, I am the most confident it was NOT Franklin.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> During training camps he is very strict and doesnt drink, smoke, or eat unhealthy but i have a feeling he smokes weed in his off time when hes not currently in a training camp for an upcoming fight.
> This is GSP were talking about, the guy who said he has no idea how fighters abstain from sex before fights...hes the MAN!


Weed isn't sex my friend.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

enceledus said:


> Weed isn't sex my friend.


Weed is accepted alot more in Canada than it is in the USA, i don't doubt he smokes the odd joint after an incredibly strenuous training camp.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricco?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ape City said:


> You guys are missing a key part of the clue. *Joe says it happened at UFC 33,* so i would have to be someone who was in attendance at the show (not necessarily fighting but I personally based my guesses off that).
> 
> It couldn't be someone who was fighting in Pride at the time etc. And it would have been 9 years ago, I don't think GSP was even on the map then!
> 
> edit: ya GSP wasn't in the UFC until 2004.


you miss read me buddy. That was me at ufc 33 I think joe has been doing it for years.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> you miss read me buddy. That was me at ufc 33 I think joe has been doing it for years.


Ohhhh I get it now! I couldn't watch the video when I was reading the thread before and I assumed the bottom part was the exact quote from Rogan.

My bad, now off to smoke some herb :thumb02:


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Nice to know that MMA fighters blaze up. Rogan is a funny dude and i really like him. All this weed talk really makes me wanna blaze up, too bad i quit (for a while) 4 days ago.

I gotta say this podcast conversation is hilarious.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

enceledus said:


> Weed isn't sex my friend.


You missed my point. 

Fighters who are "super strict, conservative, etc." abstain from sex in the weeks leading up to a fight because it's believed that it will drain your energy or whatever. So if GSP was uptight and whatnot he would do the same, but he has stated in interviews while laughing that he could never do that and he doesnt know how people do it.

The point is that he isn't uptight and hes the man, therefore there's a good chance he smokes weed.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Probably Evan Tanner (RIP), Jens Pulver, GSP (think Canada), Pat Miletich, Chuck, Quinton Jackson, Tito, Frank Shamrock, Bas Rutten... If I can think of more I'll add them later.


^^^^^ This, but +Forrest Griffin and -GSP.

Don't know why so many are figuring GSP, the guy is one of the most athletic and overworking horses in the game, ain't no way he's lowering lung capacity by smoking. He doesn't seem like the type either, he's more of a goody-two-shoes than a laid back smoker type.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lmao. Franklin doesn't even drink. He's super christian and a family man. Out of all the former and current champs, I am the most confident it was NOT Franklin.


lol u have to say that because your a police officer and he's your favourite fighter. Nah just kidding m8  I really don't see him doing it either.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> ^^^^^ This, but +Forrest Griffin and -GSP.
> 
> Don't know why so many are figuring GSP, the guy is one of the most athletic and overworking horses in the game, ain't no way he's lowering lung capacity by smoking. He doesn't seem like the type either, he's more of a goody-two-shoes than a laid back smoker type.


I agree. I am Canadian, and although it is more tolerated here, I really doubt GSP smokes weed. 

My guesses would be Rampage, BJ, and maybe Forrest.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinda surprising Dana White hasn't shut talk like this from Joe Rogan down! Or at least told him to knock it off!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> Fighters who are "super strict, conservative, etc." abstain from sex in the weeks leading up to a fight because it's believed that it will drain your energy or whatever. So if GSP was uptight and whatnot he would do the same, but he has stated in interviews while laughing that he could never do that and he doesnt know how people do it.
> 
> The point is that he isn't uptight and hes the man, therefore there's a good chance he smokes weed.


If GSP was smart, actually, he'd look into that and realize that it actually does THE EXACT OPPOSITE! There was even a test done on "Fight Science" with Lennox Lewis and his wife, testing to see what the bodily reaction was. The results were that sex before his fight made his testosterone levels shoot through the roof and made his overall performance better.

If GSP was smart, he'd be bangin' hotties all week leading to the fight lol.


EDIT: 

@KMFO

Pretty sure Dana probably has and Joe just doesn't give a shit. Like he always says, "You can't stop the internet, baby!"


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

as has already been mentioned, it has to be Forrest!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

For everybody saying BJ Penn, that one is already a given. In his book he says he smoked weed all the time growing up and that it's a big part of the culture in Hilo. Plus BJ is lazy as hell so id expect it anyways haha


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Fieos said:


> Probably Evan Tanner (RIP)


if smoking weed turns you into such an honorable person in life.. i would say 'legalize pot' !

'RIP' Evan Tanner!

if every person was half as honorable as Evan.. this world would be a much better place !


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Liddell or Matt Serra


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

One pretty obvious one, BJ Penn.

Forrest.

If Mayhem was champ 

I can't think right now! I will return to this thread.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Some people thing GSP smokes weed? Not a chance...


I would bet a thousand bucks that he does.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

My guesses would be Rampage, Forrest, BJ Pen, Liddel and GSP. Though many would think GSP wouldn't my guess he would, anyone that speaks in fortune cookie sentences smokes weed :thumb02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Of the current champs i would say GSP and Frankie are the only ones who smoke weed. Shogun and Silva dont strike me as the smoking type, probably because theyre brazilian and honorable (maybe thats ignorant of me). Brock just seems like the type who hunts and drinks beers, not really a weed type.
> GSP is the man so im sure he smokes on occasion and Frankie is a Jersey boy so he probably does too.


well just to clear this up, brazilians smoke a lot of weed...i love it also^^

we arent what these fighters pretend to be, we are very nice ppl but we arent honorable like the japanese, thats not part of our culture, we're lazy and we like the easy route, we lie, cheat, and steal (haa eddie guerrero gimmick any1?) to get what we want and we admit it

well thats not how i am, but most brazilians are like that

anyway i saw this podcast live and i was really surprised he actually said this...hes usually careful about what he says but he was so high in this podcast i dont think he actually thought about what he was saying

still, that didnt really surprise me, a fighter smoking weed? really? ha...fighters are already different than most ppl and weed isnt nearly as bad as cigarrets, im guessing 70% of the fighters smoke it


----------

